# 2002 VW Lupo



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Just a little project worked on recently...

Before:


















After:


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice turn around budi


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Made a good job of that


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

nice one !!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job dude


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

I'm sure that was very therapeutic!! I may have a 2001 Vauxhall Corsa C engine bay lined up to do. It's slightly worrying that I get excited over such things in life :O


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks much better... always like doing engines as well... they just look right when nice and clean.... 

:thumb:


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Anyone ever used TFR to remove the dirty marks from the engine itself and not the plastics as such?? Under the cover of my engine is quite dirty and wondered this...


----------

